# Photo of the Month of September 2014



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

This thread is now open for entries.


----------



## chickenfarmer1525 (Oct 12, 2013)

so many colours


----------



## lakesidemaiden (Jun 23, 2014)

*Ophelia, our our Gold Laced Split X Tolbunt Polish Pullet*


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

My old Buff Orp cockerel taking his favourite hen, a production-bred BPR, for a stroll


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

My Silkie PowderPuff

Franky's Farm


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

My Tetra Tint pullet!

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Working on a decision now. Thanks for all the great entries.


----------

